# Kangertech Subox Nano



## Vaperite South Africa (5/9/15)

Not sure about this one. Only available in pink and purple ...... and close to the price of the Subox Mini. Anyone having the same doubts?


----------



## Coco (5/9/15)

Interesting. Seems to be aimed at girls-only, hence the colours. Well, this boy loves smaller vaping things, but maybe not in those colours.

However, on their product pages, they do have a pic of a black version alongside the purple/pink as well. Not available anywhere though (yet)...


----------



## Jan (5/9/15)

Saw the pic of the black one, it is Slinky


----------



## Andre (5/9/15)

I have seen quite a few reports from peeps on the forum saying they prefer the subtank nano to the subtank mini. 

HRH has been vaping on an iStick 20W with mini Aspire Nautilus for some time. Also has the subox mini kit, but complains it is too big and heavy. Only gets used at her desk.

Imo there will be good demand for these. And better demand if also available in other colours.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/9/15)

The black ones are also an option, saw them on a popular Asian website today. Pity about there being no RBA base for the nano though.


----------



## Noddy (8/9/15)

I have 3 subtank nano's. Used a mini for less than a week and then ordered my 2nd and 3rd nano's.... not a fan of the mini subtank.
But I dont like the kbox that is the mod for this kit. But will recommend to newbies this rather than the subox mini kit, should these become available in SA..

Reactions: Like 1


----------

